# What is the best oil to use in a Homelite XL-100 gearcase and proper level?



## Justme123 (Feb 2, 2017)

My friend and I each own Homelite XL-100 Circular saws. 

The gear cases are full, but would like to be sure they have the proper oil in them at correct level.

These saws must have been built like tanks. 

Both still working and over 50 years old.

Thank you


----------



## LegDeLimber (Feb 3, 2017)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/homelite-xl-100-circular-manuals.296330/

@undee70ss posted a working link to the IPL too.

P.S. sometimes it's just easier to find things here by using google!


----------



## ray benson (Feb 3, 2017)

Justme123 said:


> My friend and I each own Homelite XL-100 Circular saws.
> 
> The gear cases are full, but would like to be sure they have the proper oil in them at correct level.
> 
> ...


Check your inbox for the ipl, operators manual and service manual.


----------

